# Weekly Competition 2016-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F R
*2. *U2 F U R' U2 F U' R
*3. *U' F' U F' U2 F' U2 R F
*4. *F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 U' R2
*5. *F' R' U' R2 F U2 R' F' U'

*3x3x3
1. *F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 D' B R D2 F' R' F D F' L' F'
*2. *F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R U B2 R' B U R2 B' F2
*3. *R2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' D' F2 U F2 U' L U2 B U'
*4. *B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F D' F2 D' B' L U2 F2
*5. *R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L' U' B2 D2 R' U F' L U

*4x4x4
1. *F' Uw L2 R2 Uw R2 Fw' R B2 L' R U Fw2 D' B2 Rw' R2 F R B' L Uw Rw' D L U B2 Fw F2 U Rw Uw2 U L B2 Fw D B2 L2 R'
*2. *F L2 R B' D Uw U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' F D' Uw' L' Fw' F' D2 L Rw Fw' D Rw' D' Uw' F2 D' Uw U2 R' Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 U' Fw D2 U' B' Fw F2
*3. *L2 F' D' U' Fw2 D2 U Fw' Uw' Fw D2 U F L2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B' F' Uw2 L2 U L' Uw U2 Rw2 D2 R B D L' Uw' L2 R2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw
*4. *L2 D L' D' L R' Uw' L Uw2 R2 U2 F' Uw' U Rw R B2 R Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F Uw' Rw' B2 L Fw F' R U Rw2 Fw' D U Fw L' R2 Uw U R2
*5. *D' B2 Fw' Uw2 L2 R D Uw L B L2 Uw' B2 U B' Uw Rw2 Uw F' L Fw L R2 Fw2 D' U2 L' Uw' L D2 L2 Rw2 B2 R U2 R B Rw' U L

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 B2 Rw2 Uw L U' Lw' U' B2 Bw L Uw' Bw' Rw2 D Fw D B D U' Fw2 L Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw Fw L' Lw' Fw2 R' F Lw' Fw' F D Bw' Fw' R U' Lw F2 L R2 F' Rw' Dw Lw2 R D2 Rw2 F2 D' Dw2 Bw2 L Lw Rw' Uw F
*2. *D2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Lw' B' Fw Lw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 R' B R2 B2 R2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Fw L' D' Rw Uw R B' Bw Fw' Rw' Uw' F' U R2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 L' D' Lw' Uw2 B Bw' F Dw' R' U2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' D2 U Fw Lw' R U2
*3. *B2 Bw Fw Uw' L2 Bw2 D Bw' Fw F' Uw L Lw Rw R2 D Dw2 B2 Fw F' Rw D2 B Uw L' Dw2 R' Fw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 D2 Uw Lw Fw2 F2 L' D Dw' F' Uw2 U R' Dw' U F2 R B2 Fw' F2 L' Dw Uw' U2 B2 R' Uw'
*4. *B2 Lw D' F Lw' B' Fw2 Uw' Fw R2 B R Fw2 F2 D' L2 Lw' R2 B' Dw' Fw F U B' D' B D2 U2 L2 Bw2 U2 B L D' R Uw' Bw' Dw' Uw U' Lw2 R B R' F' L2 R F Lw' Bw' L' B2 Fw R' D Dw L' Lw2 Rw Dw2
*5. *Fw' L' Rw D2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 U F L' D B2 L2 Rw2 R D2 Fw U' Lw' D2 Uw2 Bw2 F Rw U2 Lw2 R' Uw U' L2 B2 Dw2 U' F R2 D' Fw' Lw2 D2 B Bw Rw' D2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw D Lw2 B2 Dw' Bw' U2 L2 D

*6x6x6
1. *2F' D2 2B' 3F 2F 2R B 2F2 3R2 D2 L' 3F' 3R' 3U2 3F' D' 2U2 2F F' 2L D2 3R' 2R 3F' 3R' B 2L2 2D' 2B D2 3F2 D' B 3U 2R2 R B2 U 2B 3F D' R2 2U' 2B2 2F2 D' B 3F 2F' 2D' 3F2 2L D' 2R2 R' 2B2 3F 2R2 D2 3U B2 F 2L 3R2 U2 B2 2B 2F2 F2 2L
*2. *2B 2F R' B2 3F' 3R F D' 2F F2 2L 3R2 B' 3F F' R2 3U2 2L' 2R2 2U L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 2F 2R2 2D 3U 3R' R' D 3U' 2U F 3R 2D 2F 3U L2 3U' L' R2 U' B' R2 2U2 U 2L 2R' 3F' 3U 3F' 3U2 R' D2 F' 2L' 2R2 2F 2R2 D 2D 2B 2F' 2D 2R D2 2L' 3R' 2B
*3. *2L F 2D' 2U L 2B D 2D' 2L 2R2 R2 2B2 D2 U R' 2B 2R 2D' 2F' 3U2 2U2 2R 2D2 3U U' 2L' B' 3F2 F' 3U' 2U' B' 2B D F' L' 3R U' L' 2U' 2R R' 3F2 2F' 2R 2D2 2R' 3F2 2F U' B' 2B2 3F 2L2 3U2 2L2 3F2 R 2D 3U F2 R 3U2 2U 3R2 U R' B2 2L F'
*4. *3U' 3R2 2R' 3U2 U' 3F F' 2R2 2D' 2F L' B' 2B' R' 3F R F2 2U' U' B L' 3R' 2D 2B2 3U' 2U 2L B 3U2 2U2 L2 2L R' B2 2D' 3U U L' D 2D' 2U2 B U2 2B' F' 2U R 3F2 2D2 L 2R2 3F2 2L 2B' 3R' 2B 2F' L2 2U2 L' 3R' 2R' 3F2 2F2 F2 D' 3U2 2U' U F'
*5. *3F2 D' 2U' F' 3R2 F2 D2 3F2 F2 2L2 2R2 3U' B 2B F2 U' F' L' 2D 2L2 F2 2R2 U2 B 3U' B' F' 2U' 2L' U 2L2 B D' 2R2 3F2 3R' 2D 3R2 2F2 U2 B 3U2 2F F2 2L2 B' R U' 2L 2B2 2F2 2R' B D' 2D' 2F F2 R2 B2 D 2U U2 R' 3U2 2B D2 2D 2L' U2 2B2

*7x7x7
1. *L 3R 2F2 U2 2R2 R2 B2 2D2 B L2 3U' 2F' L' 2D L 3D B L2 F' 2R' D2 2D2 R' 3F D' 3R 2F' 2U 3B' 3F' F2 D2 L2 3L2 3B2 D 3U2 L' B' 3L 3B2 3F D2 2D2 2U 3F 2L D2 2B' 3R U2 2R2 B2 2F U 3B2 2F2 3L 3B' 2L' 2D 3F 2F2 R' 2U B 3D' 3U' U2 B2 L2 2L2 F2 2L B' 2R' 2D 3D 2B2 3B 2R B2 3B' 2D' U2 2R2 U2 3L 3R2 2B' 3U2 U F' 3R B 2U' 2F 2L2 3D' 2B2
*2. *3F' 2U L 3B' 2F' L' 3L D2 3D' R' 3D 3F2 L2 2D2 3U 2B 3B2 2F D' 3L 3B' 2F2 L' U2 2L' 3R D 2D' 3D2 R' B2 3B2 3L' 2F2 L' U' 2L 2B 3D 2F' R 3F 2L2 R2 2F2 2D' U2 B' 2U2 F 3D2 B' 2L' D 2D' L' 3D2 B 2B 2L D' 3D' 3B2 D 2U' L' B' D' 2R' 2B U 2F2 2U' B2 3R2 D2 2U2 B' 2F 2R' 3U' 3L 2D' L' 3F' F2 L2 2F' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R 3U L 2R 3F 2L2 2R' 3B 2R
*3. *2D' 2U' 2F2 3L' 3R2 2U2 F' D' B 2L2 R2 3U' 2U' 3L' 3B2 F U' 3F' F R2 3B2 2L 3L 3R2 2F' 2R2 R2 2B2 U' F2 R' F L' 2D' 3L2 2U' 3B 2F 2U B' 2B2 L D B' 3D' L' 2L D 3U U2 2R2 3B L 2U2 3R' 2B' 3F F' 2R' 3D' L 2U2 2F R' 3B2 2F 3U 2L' 2F' 3U' 2F 3D' 2R R2 3B U2 R' U 3B 3F' 2R U 2F2 2U U' L2 U' 3B' 3F R' D' U 2R2 B 3D2 2B 3R 3U' R 2B
*4. *2R' 3B2 3F' 3D 2B2 2F' 3L 2B2 2F2 L 2L' 2R R' F 2L D2 2D' 3U' R2 3U 2B' 2R' R' D2 F' 3U' U 3F' 3L2 2F' D 3U U2 B2 3F2 D' 3F D' 3F 2L 3L 2F 2L' D 3R' 2B' L R2 2D2 R' F D 3D2 2B 2R 2D L 2L2 R 2D' 3D L' 2L2 R2 3F 2F2 L2 2D U2 3R' 3F2 3U2 2L' 3L 2D B D' 2B D 2B 2U2 R' 2U2 2B2 2R2 3F' D B 2D 3U' R B F' 2L2 2B 2U 2F' 3L D 2R
*5. *2F' 3U R2 3D2 U 3L2 2F' 3D 2U' B' 3B2 2L2 D 3D2 3R 3B' 2D' U2 2F D2 3F2 2L' 3L2 2D' 3D2 3F 2F' 2L' 3D' 2U 3L2 D' 3D' F2 R U 2B2 2D' L2 2L2 2R R 3U 2L' 3B 3D2 2L 3R' B' 2R R' 3F 2L' B' U2 2L2 2U2 3R' 3U2 2U2 B U2 L2 B 3D U2 L' R2 2U' 3F 2F2 2D 3D 2U 2F' 2L B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 3D' 3L D 3D' U2 R 3U' R' D' 2U' 3B2 F' 3D' 2L' 3R2 2F' L B' 3L 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R2 F U' R2 F' R2 F' U'
*2. *R' F R' F U2 F' R'
*3. *R2 F U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R F D F R' F R U B' R
*2. *U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U R' D2 L' U' R' U2 F' R B2 R2
*3. *L2 U2 R' F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F R2 B D R U R2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw Fw U L' Rw R2 U' L Rw' Fw2 F R2 U B2 L' R D2 U' L' B' Uw' R2 U2 Rw2 Uw Rw R U2 L Rw' R2 Uw Fw' D2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw' B' U
*2. *R2 Uw B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw Uw F' L2 Uw U2 Fw D Rw U2 L' D' R' B Fw' F2 Rw R' Fw2 F2 D' Uw2 R' D2 Uw' L2 U B' F Rw' Uw' B2
*3. *L2 Uw' F' R D2 B Rw2 B L' Uw' F2 Rw' R2 U' Fw2 R2 B2 D2 U Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F L R' B' F Uw F2 U2 F Uw U F' R B' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' Fw F D Uw B D2 Fw' U R' Dw' Fw F L2 R2 Dw' Lw R' B U Lw R2 F2 L2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Rw R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 Bw Fw2 R' Dw F D Dw U Rw' F Uw U' Bw2 D Fw' Uw' F D' R D' L2 B2 Fw' L' Dw' Rw
*2. *L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw L2 D' U Fw2 Rw Fw Uw Rw2 B L' Fw L' R2 D' Fw' Dw2 R' Dw Bw' L F2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 D2 Uw' L2 B2 Lw Dw2 L2 B' R' D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 D2 B Uw2 B Bw2 Rw' U' Rw B2 L' Lw' D' Bw' F'
*3. *L2 Bw F Lw' B Dw2 B2 F2 U Bw2 F Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 U' Rw B Rw B' Dw2 Lw B2 L' Lw2 D Dw B Rw' Uw' R' Uw L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw Uw Rw2 U2 Fw Lw2 R' D2 Lw' Rw' B Uw Rw Uw L2 Bw' U F' D Bw' R' Dw L' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D 2D 2L2 F 2L 2B2 2F' F 2R2 2B' U' 3F 2F2 L 2B' L R2 2B' 3F2 2R2 R2 B 2B2 3U B2 2F' 3R' 2B' D 2B 3R' 3F2 2U' U2 2L' D U 3F' 2F2 2U2 2B 2D L 3F R' B2 3U U B' 2B F R F 2L 3R' 2R' 2F2 L' B 3F' L2 B F' 3U' F' L2 U2 B 2L' D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L2 2L' 3L D2 2U2 3B' 3D 2B' L 2D 3B2 F2 2L2 2B 2D 3L2 3F' 2R2 2B' 2R2 R2 B 3D' 3R2 3D2 U' B2 3R' 2D U' B 3L' F U' 2R2 R2 3U2 U B' 3B' 2D2 3F' F' 3D 3R 3B 2F F 2U2 U' 2B' 2L' 2F' 3R B' 3B' D 2L' 3L' 3R' R U2 2L' 2R 2U' 2B 3B2 2L 3L' 2U L' 3L' R2 3B 2D 3U F2 3U2 3R' U F2 3D2 3B R2 B2 3F2 D2 F 2U 2L2 R 3D2 2B2 3D2 3U' 3R' 2R 2B 3F' F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L U2 B' R D' L' F2 D' L D'
*2. *U L2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B D L' B R2 F D U' L'
*3. *B2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B R' D' B' U' R D R' U2 L U'
*4. *U B' L F2 R' F' R2 U B' U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2
*5. *F' D2 L2 F2 B' U' B' D' R U2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 F
*6. *F' U2 B' D F2 U F2 L' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 L
*7. *R' U' F U2 L U2 D' L U F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 L
*8. *B' L F L D' B L' D2 B L U F2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2
*9. *B2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L' F D U L F' D' B2 R2 F'
*10. *U2 R2 U2 B F U2 R2 B L2 R2 F' D L' R U2 B F' U F' D' F'
*11. *U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 B' D2 L' D' B2 D' L' F' D2 U
*12. *U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' B U' F' U2 R B F2 L D L F'
*13. *F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 B' U L' U' R' D2 B R' U R' U
*14. *D L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B' U2 F2 L U2 F R D F U
*15. *F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L' D R B U' L F U2 L F' R
*16. *F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B2 D' U L B D2 R B' D U2 B2
*17. *B2 L2 U' B D L U2 R' B' R F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L'
*18. *U B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' U' R' F2 L' U R2 U L U2
*19. *L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B F U2 F' R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' B2
*20. *B L2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 U R2 F D2 L' D2
*21. *L2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F2 U' R' F' R2 B' L F' D2 R' F' D F2
*22. *L R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R B2 R B L D
*23. *D2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 B F R2 D U L F D' L2 U L F'
*24. *F' R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 U B R B' F L' B2 U' R U'
*25. *R2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 F2 D B2 F L' B2 U2 B R D' B L2 D2
*26. *D B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B D2 U R' D U' F R D' U2
*27. *U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D L' U L' D2 L' F U2
*28. *F B2 R' L B R F2 D' L2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' L2
*29. *U B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' F' D' R2 U' R2 B' R2
*30. *U2 R F' R2 U2 B U D' B D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2
*31. *B2 D F2 U R2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B R' F' R2 F L' F U L B
*32. *F' B' R2 B' L' U' B R F L D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 R'
*33. *F2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R' D2 F' R2 D R2 B F D' B2
*34. *L2 F2 B R F' U' R2 F L B' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B' L2
*35. *U2 B' F' D2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B L2 F' U L B D' U B
*36. *F2 R' D2 F R2 U' B L D' R' L2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2
*37. *F2 L2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F L2 B' R' D U2 B' L' U2 F2 D U'
*38. *L B D' F U D R D2 F2 R' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2
*39. *R2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B F U2 F' D2 R' U2 B U' F U R2 B2 L2 R'
*40. *U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 U B2 R U2 B' D L R B R

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 U' B' R F U2 F' U L' U2 F' U2
*2. *B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D B D R2 B D R D'
*3. *B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U L D L2 F L2 B' L' R'
*4. *B R2 D2 L D R' B2 U2 D F U2 R2 U2 R2 F B2 R2 B2 L2 F'
*5. *R' D2 L F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 B R F L' F' U R' U F2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B L' F' R D B L D2 B F
*2. *L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 D L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' F2
*3. *R2 F2 L B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 D2 L D' B L R' U' L' D B F
*4. *B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U R2 F2 R' B F U2 L' B L2 F R U'
*5. *F R U' B U2 B2 D R2 U2 L F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B R' F D' B' R2 F2 R D L' U2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 B2
*2. *F2 R B R' L' D' F2 B2 R' F' D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2
*3. *B2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 U R B F R' D' R B2 D L'
*4. *F' R2 L' B2 D F' R U' L' U2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2
*5. *D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B' R U' F L2 B F2 L U F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 U' L' D2 F2 R D B D' F' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U R U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
*3. *D F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U R B' F L2 F U' R' D' U2 B
*4. *Fw U2 R Uw2 F' D' L R' D2 U2 L' Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 L' B L U B Fw U R2 D2 U' Fw D' U2 B Fw D2 L2 U' B' R Fw2 F2 Uw L2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 R' F' U F' U R2 U R2 U'
*3. *U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 D R' B L B2 F' U
*4. *L Rw R' B' Uw2 Fw2 F R' D' Fw F L R2 Uw' Fw2 D L' Uw' F' D' L2 R' B L Rw R2 D F2 D2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw' Fw L2 Uw2 U' Rw' B U'
*5. *D L Rw2 Dw' Uw U2 B D Dw' U2 B2 L Bw2 Fw R Bw2 Rw D2 Uw F' Dw2 B2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Dw L R' Uw' Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw B2 Fw Rw Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 Bw' L Bw2 U F L' Lw2 R' Bw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 Lw R2 Uw U2 B' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L U B' L' B' R U' L r' b'
*2. *R' B L R' L R L R' l' r' b
*3. *L' U B L U' R' B r' b u'
*4. *L B L' U R B R l' r u
*5. *L B U' B' L B' U' R' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-1, 6)

*Skewb
1. *L D U D L D R' L' U' D' U'
*2. *U L D' L' R U L D' U' D' U'
*3. *D' U D' U' D L D' R' D' U'
*4. *L U D U D R D U' U D' U'
*5. *D L' U R U' D U' D R' D' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 5, 2016)

3BLD: 36.82, DNF(38.58),DNF(39.45)=36.82
3x3: 16.80,DNF(16.02), 15.00,14.56, 16.63=16.14


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 5, 2016)

FMC 66


Spoiler



F' L' F2 R' D R U' L' U' Cross + 2E 9/9
D' B' D B D' L' D L 2E 8/17
Bw R D R' D' Bw' EO 6/23
B D2 B' D' B D' B' D2 EP 8/31
F [U2, L' D2 L] F' [D R2 D', L2]
F [F U' F', D2] F' [U R U', L] solving corners using commutators 35/66

I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## mafergut (Jul 5, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.73, 5.78, (5.47), 6.00, (6.23) = *5.84* // Pretty awful
*3x3x3:* 18.27, (29.29), 20.45, (18.23), 18.99 = *19.24* // Completely botched 2nd solve at OLL
*4x4x4:* 1:23.37, 1:24.69, 1:22.11, (1:18.25), (1:38.27) = *1:23.40* // Nice, less than 1sec from PB Ao5
*5x5x5:* 3:38.69, (DNF), 3:34.19, 3:32.74, (3:23.38) = *3:35.21* // Meh
*6x6x6:* 9:00.15, 9:06.33, (DNF), 9:39.72, (8:25.61) = *9:15.41* // 1st 6x6 solves ever (Yuxin)
*3x3x3 OH:* (38.79), 43.96, 42.29, (DNF), 51.89 = *46.05* // Fumbled the last two solves


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 6, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (7.48) 8.08 8.70 8.18 (9.40) = *8.32
3X3X3:* (18.55) 20.65 20.44 19.68 (21.01) = *20.26* // Should have warmed up 
*4X4X4:* 1:48.74 (1:56.51) 1:50.18 1:44.34 (1:28.80) = *1:47.75*


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler



2x2x2 - 1. 4.100 
2. (3.984) 
3. 5.061 
4. (5.932) 
5. 4.692 
Average of 5: 4.618

3x3x3 - 1. (16.469) 
2. 15.552 
3. (12.769) 
4. 15.020 
5. 14.686 
Average of 5: 15.086

4x4x4 - 1. (1:08.058) 
2. (1:01.067) 
3. 1:05.481 
4. 1:03.567 
5. 1:04.719 
Average of 5: 1:04.589

5x5x5 - 1. 2:12.730 
2. 2:30.144 
3. (2:32.231) 
4. 2:13.071 
5. (2:10.681) 
Average of 5: 2:18.648

2x2x2 Blindfolded - 1. 40.947 
2. 48.699 
3. 1:07.971 
Mean of 3: 52.539

3x3x3 Blindfolded - 1. 2:57.532 
2. 3:38.692 
3. DNF
Mean of 3: DNF 

3x3x3 One Handed - 1. 24.317
2. 29.604
3. 28.595
4. (18.814)
5. (31.219)
Average of 5: 27.505

3x3x3 Match the scramble - 1. 1:34.201 
2. (1:41.230) 
3. 1:11.398 
4. 1:27.941 
5. (1:02.260) 
Average of 5: 1:24.513


----------



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 6, 2016)

*Pyraminx: *10.36, 10.89, (12.21), (8.20), 10.88 = 10.72


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 6, 2016)

Can I have a few more MBLD scrambles? 

(want to do a 42 cube attempt)


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 6, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 11.39, (16.18), 9.26, 12.25, (9.13) = *10.97
3x3x3*: 35.74, 34.75, 40.82, (41.03), (27.64) = *37.11
4x4x4*: 1:56.12, 1:53.17, (1:48.73), (2:12.58), 2:03.20 = *1:57.50 *Pretty good.
*5x5x5*: 4:46.27, 4:56.83, 4:45.32, (4:16.78), (4:59.85) = *4:49.48
6x6x6*: (8:31.84), 8:05.49, 8:06.75, 8:02.85, (7:48.19) = *8:05.03* Remarkably consistent in the middle there. Not as good as last week, but I'm not good enough yet to be embarrassed by those times.
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:23.93, 1:02.69, (1:52.55), 1:19.99, (58.41) = *1:15.54
3x3x3 Feet*: 6:52.45, 7:28.68, (12:16.61), 5:09.76, (5:03.80) = *6:30.30* Once I finally figured out the Y-perm on the 4th try I ended up with a U-perm on the 5th.
*2-3-4 Relay*: 12.12, 31.40, 1:59.43 = *2:42.95* Timer wouldn't stop right away, so I was actually maybe 1.5 seconds faster than that.
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 16.45, 37.90, 2:14.84, 4:36.47 = *7:47.67+ *First real pop on my SS 5x5. 2 center pieces popped out during OLL, so for me that's actually a pretty good 5x5 time when you figure in crawling around on the floor to find and replace the pieces.
*FMC* = *58 Moves*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



B D B' L D - 1x1x2 block
L F' L2 - 2x2x2 block
R U2 R' U R' - 2x2x3 block
B' L' B L U' B' U B U' R' U R - EO
U' B' U B2 U B' U B U B' U B U' B' - F2L
F U F' U F U2 F' - OLL
L2 D' B U' B U B' D L2 F' U' F - PLL

Final solution:
B D B' L D L F' L2 R U2 R' U R' B' L' B L U' B' U B U' R' U R U' B' U B2 U B' U B U B' U B U' B' F U F' U F U2 F' L2 D' B U' B U B' D L2 F' U' F

Edit:
Really proud of this 26-move skeleton I found after another 1/2 hour of work:
B D B' L D L F' L2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R B U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B U' B2 U2 B


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 7, 2016)

*2x2x2*
(4.64), (3.96), 4.34, 4.54, 4.37 = 4.42 average

*3x3x3*
(10.86), 11.52, 12.34, (13.92), 12.03 = 11.96 average

*4x4x4*
58.92, 55.52, (51.24), 58.83, (1:03.47) = 57.76 average

*5x5x5*
(2:03.35), 1:53.99, (1:42.18), 1:53.88, 1:49.17 = 1:52.35 average

*6x6x6*
3:46.68, (4:07.56), (3:33.23), 3:36.71, 3:55.65 = 3:46.35 average

*7x7x7*
(5:11.05), 5:29.56, 5:28.79, (5:48.28), 5:22.50 = 5:26.96 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1:03.19, 33.58, 25.41 = 40.73 mean

*3x3x3 One Handed*
34.24, (DNF), 28.57, (27.50), 28.47 = 30.43 average

*3x3x3 With Feet*
1:20.02, 1:21.05, 1:09.49, (1:45.80), (1:04.87)
NOTE: For the third solve, I believe I accidentally used a random scramble generated by csTimer. If this is not okay, that solve can be DNFed, and the average would be a 1:28.96, as opposed to a 1:16.86 without the DNF. I don't really mind either way if you choose to count it or not.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
45 moves


Spoiler: FMC solution



Solution:
F' L' F2 U' L' U' L D L' D B L R B2 L' B' L B2 R' B L' R' B' U R' U' R B R2 B' R' B R B2 R2 B R B' R' B2 R B' R' D B

Explanation:
Block 1 (normal scramble): F' L' F2 U' L' U' L D L' D // 2x2x2 block + 2x2x1 pseudo-block + a bunch of edges just in case
Block 2 (inverse scramble): B' D' R B R' B2 R B R' B' R2 B2 R' B' R B R2 B' R' U R U' B R L B' R B2 L' B L B2 R' L' B' // rest of solve on green w/ CFOP

Solution: B1 + B2'



*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1:11.25

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
3:35.03

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
3.12, (2.75), (4.19), 2.99, 3.78 = 3.30 average

*MegaMinx*
1:14.64, (1:08.00), (1:19.55), 1:09.48, 1:14.67 = 1:12.93 average

*PyraMinx*
(3.42), 4.21, (4.29), 3.61, 3.67 = 3.83 average

*Square-1*
(23.74), 18.36, 19.10, (17.62), 18.38 = 18.61 average

*Skewb*
9.58, (6.16), 6.62, (12.40), 6.52 = 7.58 average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2016)

222: 5.62, 4.02, (8.26+), (3.46), 6.90+ = 5.51 [oops]
333: (16.22), (12.12), 16.11, 14.21, 16.21 = 15.51 [poo]
444: 58.07, (1:00.82), (55.28), 1:00.07, 56.10 = 58.08
555: (1:43.97), 1:51.77. 1:48.65, 1:49.07, (1:58.03) = 1:49.83
666: (3:52.93), 3:48.65, 3:40.43 (3:36.13), 3:36.60 = 3:41.90 [I messed up centers on 3 of the solves]
777: (DNF), 5:37.37, 5:53.09, (5:19.90), 5:46.93 = 5:46.93 [absolutely terrible]
Megaminx: (2:10.32), (2:23.98) 2:11.02, 2:14.52, 2:12.80 = 2:12.78
Pyraminx: 9.37, (11.04), 9.03, 8.17, (6.37) = 8.85
Skewb: 9.47, 10.80, (9.23), 10.48, (11.17) = 10.25
SQ1: 43.43, (24.53), 39.13, (1:10.53), 41.22 = 41.26
OH: 45.07, 1:03.63, (35.21), (1:13.38+), 43.48 = 50.73 [dumb counting 1]
2BLD: 1:33.25, 1:01.80, DNF = 1:01.80
3BLD: 5:06.42, DNF, DNF = 5:06.42
MBLD: 1/2 in 14:26 [forgot parity  ]
2-4: 1:25.51
2-5: 3:22.50
MTS: 3:20.99, (DNF), 3:37.23, (2:46.04), 4:44.40 = 3:54.20
FMC: 53 [meh]



Spoiler



D2 B F2 D L' U L [2X2X2]
L' B' R B R' L U2 R2 U [2X2X3]
x' Uw' B U' B' Uw [F2L1]
U' B U' B' U2 R' U R U B U2 B y [F2L2]
F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R [COLL]
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R [PLL]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 7, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Can I have a few more MBLD scrambles?
> 
> (want to do a 42 cube attempt)



Yes, of course!
41. F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B L' B' D B F2 U2 R F'
42. F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 R U2 L U R2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 U' R' 

Good luck!!


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 11, 2016)

*MBLD: 33/42 Cubes in 1:00:00 *// actually 34/42 in 1:02, memo was 36:27

*3BLD: *36.65, 33.99, 36.71 = *33.99*


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2016)

*2x2:* (8.17), 7.04, 5.76, (4.51), 7.15 = *6.65
3x3:* 25.78, (20.79), 21.15, 23.09, (27.09) = *23.34
3x3OH:* 41.31, (33.90), 45.16, 51.97, (52.95) = *46.15*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 11, 2016)

2x2: 5.52
3x3: 19.97
4x4: 1:27.31
5x5: 2:53.56
6x6: 6:16.95
2-4: 1:47.30
2-5: 4:37.60
OH: 25.35
Feet: 1:33.31
MTS: 3:10.75
FMC: 39
Megaminx: 3:47.56
Square-1: DNF
Pyraminx: 12.75
Skewb: 13.67



Spoiler:  All Times



2x2x2: 4.91, 6.93, (7.22), (3.41), 4.72 = 5.52

3x3x3: (17.37), 19.74, 21.23, 18.94, (21.37) = 19.97

4x4x4: 1:27.59, (1:28.69), 1:27.39, (1:19.05), 1:26.94 = 1:27.31

5x5x5: 2:46.11, (2:44.74), 2:57.09, (3:10.64), 2:57.77 = 2:53.66

6x6x6: 6:08.15, 7:01.28, (7.13.59), 5:41.42, (5:27.74) = 6:16.95

3x3x3 One Handed: (30.02), (21.41), 26.10, 25.75, 24.18 = 25.35

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:44.84, 1:38.66, 1:16.43, 1:03.51, 1:55.45 = 1:33.31

3x3x3 Match the scramble: 3:21.87, (3:52.56), 2:52.63, 3:13.73, (1:48.27) = 3:10.75

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: F' D' B' D' R D U' L R2 U2 L R U' R U R U R2 U2 L U' L' U R U' R' U' R U R' y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' = 39 Moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F' D' B' D' R D (6) EOLine
U' L R2 U2 L (5) FB
R U' R U R U R2 (7) SB
U2 L U' L' (4) TB
U R U' R' U' R U R' (8) FB
y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (9) COLL
EPLL Skip

Full Solution:
F' D' B' D' R D U' L R2 U2 L R U' R U R U R2 U2 L U' L' U R U' R' U' R U R' y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'



2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 7.79 + 18.68 + 1:20.83 = 1:47.30

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay: 6.59 + 21.24 + 1:17.88 + 2:51.89 = 4:37.60

MegaMinx: 3:51.76, 3:40.21, (3:32.97), 3:50.69, (4:21.12) = 3:47.56

Square-1: The screw got stripped and the cube broke in half = DNF

PyraMinx: (7.95), 12.29, 12.45, 13.39, (20.78) = 12.75

Skewb: 11.13, 13.31, (17.87), 16.57, (10.34) = 13.67



@MatsBergsten , is this format acceptable?


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.76), 6.51, (8.94), 6.09, 6.30-> *6.30
3x3x3:* 19.27, 18.62, (19.86), (15.81), 17.57-> *18.49
4x4x4:* 1:19.60, (1:07.90), (1:30.50), 1:17.16, 1:16.26-> *1:17.67
5x5x5:* 2:46.31, (2:27.67), 2:37.97, 2:27.93, (2:48.87)-> *2:37.40
2x2x2BLD:* 1:07.93, 1:23.46, DNF-> *1:07.93
3x3x3BLD:* 4:21.39, DNF, DNF-> *4:21.39
3x3x3OH:* (38.16), 34.07, (28.62), 36.55, 32.08-> *34.23
3x3 MTS:* 1:53.88, 1:54.98, 2:01.83, (2:52.78), (1:40.26)-> *1:56.90
234*-> *1:59.04
2345*-> *4:57.05
sq-1:* 56.61, (44.64), 50.95, (1:01.68), 55.01-> *54.19
skewb:* 9.46, (8.16), (10.99), 9.04, 8.47-> *8.99

FMC:* 39 moves
Solution: B2 D2 B' D L' B U' L B' U' R B' R' F' R B' R' F R2 B R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 B U' B' R' U2 R2 U B U' B' R' U' B2

premove B2
B2 D2 B' D L' B U' L //2x2x2
B' U' R B'(cancelled) //2x2x3
B' * R B R' U' R2 U2 R' //f2l-1
U2 B U' B' R' U2 R(cancelled) //f2l
R U B U' B' R' U' //OLL
corection B2

insertion: * B R' F' R B' R' F R


----------



## TcubesAK (Jul 12, 2016)

I wasn't able to get these events in before the weekly submit closed for this week. I hope this is ok, sorry.
Thanks in advance.

3x3 FMC - 49 Moves

y' D2 L R2 D F' U F z x U R F2 L' U L U' y R U' R' U F' U' F U2 y R U R2 F R F2 L' U' L U F y L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

y' D2 L R2 D F' U F//2X2X2
z x U R F2 L' U L//THE REST OF THE EDGES + ANOTHER F2L PAIR
U' y R U' R' U F' U' F//3RD PAIR
U2 y R U R2 F R F2 L' U' L U F//4TH PAIR + OLL
y L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U//PLL


3x3 MBLD - 0/2 in 22:29.63

This was my first time doing 3x3 MBLD.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 12, 2016)

Results week 27: congrats to Torch, YouCubing and DGCubes
-----------------------------------
@TcubesAK: no problem 
@GenTheThief : yes ! 

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.87 WACWCA
 2.58 Jbacboy
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.79 pantu2000
 2.85 Isaac Lai
 3.39 Torch
 3.50 TcubesAK
 3.92 YouCubing
 4.38 qaz
 4.42 DGCubes
 4.55 Pritesh Lunkad
 4.62 JonnyWhoopes
 4.90 Mark Boyanowski
 5.36 CyanSandwich
 5.51 Ordway Persyn
 5.52 GenTheThief
 5.57 obelisk477
 5.84 mafergut
 6.30 Bogdan
 6.65 muchacho
 6.95 h2f
 7.34 26doober
 7.61 Bubbagrub
 7.62 Schmidt
 8.32 MarcelP
 8.49 zipper
 9.63 RyuKagamine
 10.97 One Wheel
 11.34 arbivara
 11.66 Jacck
 15.98 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.14 Jbacboy
 10.18 Isaac Lai
 10.23 cuberkid10
 10.39 fastfingers777
 11.15 WACWCA
 11.37 qaz
 11.77 Torch
 11.96 DGCubes
 12.98 obelisk477
 13.73 Pritesh Lunkad
 13.84 TcubesAK
 14.39 giorgi
 14.78 Mark Boyanowski
 15.08 JonnyWhoopes
 15.51 Ordway Persyn
 15.71 YouCubing
 16.26 Daniel Lin
 18.49 Bogdan
 18.55 username...
 18.84 h2f
 18.92 Perff
 19.24 mafergut
 19.55 zipper
 19.69 CyanSandwich
 19.97 GenTheThief
 20.26 MarcelP
 22.95 deathbat
 23.24 Schmidt
 23.34 muchacho
 24.02 Bubbagrub
 24.73 26doober
 32.79 Jacck
 34.29 arbivara
 37.10 One Wheel
 37.12 MatsBergsten
 37.29 RyuKagamine
*4x4x4*(28)

 41.58 cuberkid10
 42.41 Jbacboy
 43.66 Isaac Lai
 46.08 qaz
 50.26 Torch
 54.38 Pritesh Lunkad
 55.28 Mark Boyanowski
 57.76 DGCubes
 58.08 Ordway Persyn
 58.50 FastCubeMaster
 1:03.04 YouCubing
 1:04.58 JonnyWhoopes
 1:05.21 zipper
 1:15.19 CyanSandwich
 1:15.97 TcubesAK
 1:17.67 Bogdan
 1:23.39 mafergut
 1:27.31 GenTheThief
 1:30.35 h2f
 1:33.83 Bubbagrub
 1:47.75 MarcelP
 1:51.22 Schmidt
 1:57.50 One Wheel
 1:58.27 Jacck
 2:06.18 MatsBergsten
 2:07.32 26doober
 2:18.02 RyuKagamine
 4:40.01 arbivara
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:24.28 cuberkid10
 1:31.15 qaz
 1:36.40 Isaac Lai
 1:43.56 Torch
 1:49.83 Ordway Persyn
 1:52.35 DGCubes
 1:55.31 Mark Boyanowski
 2:02.94 YouCubing
 2:16.43 TcubesAK
 2:18.65 JonnyWhoopes
 2:37.40 Bogdan
 2:53.66 GenTheThief
 3:16.26 h2f
 3:23.36 RyuKagamine
 3:30.45 Jacck
 3:35.21 mafergut
 3:42.23 Bubbagrub
 4:09.03 MatsBergsten
 4:49.47 One Wheel
 8:45.78 arbivara
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:50.12 qaz
 3:02.34 Torch
 3:11.47 cuberkid10
 3:41.89 Ordway Persyn
 3:46.35 DGCubes
 3:51.24 Mark Boyanowski
 4:01.61 YouCubing
 6:01.74 RyuKagamine
 6:08.42 Jacck
 6:16.95 GenTheThief
 8:05.03 One Wheel
 9:10.47 MatsBergsten
 9:15.40 mafergut
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:26.95 DGCubes
 5:43.57 YouCubing
 5:45.80 Ordway Persyn
 8:51.60 RyuKagamine
 9:06.11 Jacck
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 20.02 Torch
 20.03 Isaac Lai
 21.90 qaz
 23.25 cuberkid10
 23.67 Mark Boyanowski
 24.53 TcubesAK
 25.34 GenTheThief
 26.40 Pritesh Lunkad
 27.50 JonnyWhoopes
 27.71 YouCubing
 30.43 DGCubes
 34.23 Bogdan
 43.17 h2f
 43.89 Bubbagrub
 46.05 mafergut
 46.15 muchacho
 50.73 Ordway Persyn
 58.52 RyuKagamine
 1:01.98 arbivara
 1:15.54 One Wheel
 1:26.40 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:05.15 Torch
 1:16.85 DGCubes
 1:33.31 GenTheThief
 1:48.53 YouCubing
 3:48.81 Jacck
 4:03.93 RyuKagamine
 4:44.06 arbivara
 6:30.30 One Wheel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 4.77 WACWCA
 16.60 TcubesAK
 19.21 Torch
 20.78 h2f
 25.41 DGCubes
 25.98 YouCubing
 40.94 JonnyWhoopes
 42.97 MatsBergsten
 1:01.80 Ordway Persyn
 1:05.01 Jacck
 1:07.93 Bogdan
 2:51.45 RyuKagamine
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 33.99 the super cuber
 35.52 Mark Boyanowski
 36.82 Daniel Lin
 1:10.84 h2f
 1:18.15 Torch
 1:35.03 MatsBergsten
 2:57.53 JonnyWhoopes
 3:03.91 YouCubing
 3:09.88 Jacck
 4:21.39 Bogdan
 5:06.42 Ordway Persyn
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:04.95 Mark Boyanowski
 6:29.60 MatsBergsten
 8:21.05 Torch
 9:24.39 Jacck
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 8:04.15 Mark Boyanowski
12:54.70 MatsBergsten
20:31.38 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

33/42 ( 1:02)  the super cuber
3/3 (15:05)  MatsBergsten
5/10 (55:11)  Jacck
1/2 (14:26)  Ordway Persyn
1/2 (20:00)  YouCubing
0/2 (22:29)  TcubesAK
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 49.09 Torch
 1:10.14 YouCubing
 1:13.27 TcubesAK
 1:24.51 JonnyWhoopes
 1:56.90 Bogdan
 2:27.48 Jacck
 3:09.41 GenTheThief
 3:54.21 Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 57.09 cuberkid10
 57.11 Torch
 1:07.21 qaz
 1:11.25 DGCubes
 1:15.99 Pritesh Lunkad
 1:19.00 YouCubing
 1:25.51 Ordway Persyn
 1:34.96 TcubesAK
 1:47.30 GenTheThief
 1:56.34 h2f
 1:59.04 Bogdan
 2:40.69 RyuKagamine
 2:42.95 One Wheel
 2:50.76 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:21.03 cuberkid10
 2:53.02 Torch
 3:22.50 Ordway Persyn
 3:31.62 YouCubing
 3:35.03 DGCubes
 3:47.99 TcubesAK
 4:37.60 GenTheThief
 4:57.05 Bogdan
 5:55.41 h2f
 6:28.34 Jacck
 6:38.40 RyuKagamine
 7:47.67 One Wheel
*Magic*(2)

 3.20 YouCubing
 3.30 DGCubes
*Skewb*(16)

 3.61 Jbacboy
 3.82 Isaac Lai
 4.87 TcubesAK
 6.97 Torch
 7.57 DGCubes
 7.94 cuberkid10
 8.01 qaz
 8.33 pantu2000
 8.39 YouCubing
 8.99 Bogdan
 9.77 h2f
 10.25 Ordway Persyn
 13.67 GenTheThief
 30.60 MatsBergsten
 32.95 Jacck
 34.32 RyuKagamine
*Clock*(7)

 11.52 YouCubing
 16.51 Torch
 21.31 Schmidt
 30.28 arbivara
 31.31 Jacck
 48.54 RyuKagamine
 DNF qaz
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.83 DGCubes
 4.33 port
 5.07 Isaac Lai
 5.08 TcubesAK
 5.22 cuberkid10
 5.54 YouCubing
 5.98 pantu2000
 6.01 qaz
 6.22 Torch
 8.86 Ordway Persyn
 9.08 Mark Boyanowski
 10.71 ThatGermanDuck
 12.71 GenTheThief
 14.58 Bubbagrub
 16.14 Schmidt
 19.60 Jacck
 20.32 RyuKagamine
 27.81 arbivara
 42.51 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:09.77 Isaac Lai
 1:12.93 DGCubes
 1:20.16 cuberkid10
 1:28.34 Torch
 1:37.06 YouCubing
 2:12.78 Ordway Persyn
 2:53.12 TcubesAK
 3:47.55 GenTheThief
 3:56.25 Jacck
 4:25.60 RyuKagamine
 7:42.40 arbivara
*Square-1*(15)

 12.07 Raptor56
 14.63 cuberkid10
 16.56 YouCubing
 18.61 DGCubes
 18.85 qaz
 24.03 Mark Boyanowski
 31.72 Jbacboy
 33.88 Torch
 41.26 Ordway Persyn
 54.19 Bogdan
 1:09.95 26doober
 1:24.40 Jacck
 1:29.39 h2f
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF GenTheThief
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

26 okayama
27 port
29 Attila
39 Bogdan
39 GenTheThief
42 Jacck
45 DGCubes
47 arbivara
49 TcubesAK
50 YouCubing
53 RyuKagamine
53 Ordway Persyn
58 One Wheel
62 zipper
66 kamilprzyb

*Contest results*

303 Torch
280 YouCubing
274 DGCubes
255 cuberkid10
228 TcubesAK
227 Ordway Persyn
217 qaz
197 Jacck
194 Isaac Lai
194 Mark Boyanowski
173 GenTheThief
159 Bogdan
136 h2f
132 JonnyWhoopes
132 Jbacboy
111 the super cuber
111 RyuKagamine
110 Pritesh Lunkad
108 MatsBergsten
83 WACWCA
78 mafergut
70 One Wheel
69 arbivara
63 Bubbagrub
57 zipper
55 CyanSandwich
55 pantu2000
48 obelisk477
47 Schmidt
44 port
39 Daniel Lin
37 26doober
36 fastfingers777
35 MarcelP
35 muchacho
28 giorgi
25 okayama
23 Attila
23 FastCubeMaster
21 username...
19 Perff
19 Raptor56
13 deathbat
11 kamilprzyb
10 ThatGermanDuck


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice DG!


----------

